# Excision Eye Skin Tag/Lesion



## tdesher (Mar 15, 2018)

I am having a dispute with a Dr office on how to code this. I work for an ASC and they are saying these should be coded as 67840 and I think it should be 11200 becasue it specifies skin tag. I am already in hot water for requesting a description for the procedure becasue this is a new DR and this is all the info he gives. But just by the dx and procedure can someone help me with the correct CPT code please? 

Here are my reports...

PREOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS: Skin tag involving the left upper eyelid. 
POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS: Skin tag involving the left upper eyelid. 
PROCEDURE PERFORMED: Excision of pedunculated skin tag involving the left upper eyelid. ANESTHESIA: Local infiltration with 1% lidocaine with epinephrine. 
SPECIMENS: Specimen x1. 

PREOPERATIVE DIAGNOSES:  Skin tags x2 involving the left upper eyelid, one pigmented sessile skin lesion involving the left lateral canthal area.
POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSES:  Skin tags x2 involving the left upper eyelid, one pigmented sessile skin lesion involving the left lateral canthal area.
PROCEDURES PERFORMED: Excision of skin tags x2 involving the left upper eyelid and excision of a pigmented sessile lesion involving the left lateral canthal area.
ANESTHESIA:  Local infiltration with 1% lidocaine with epinephrine.
SPECIMENS:  Specimen x3.


PREOPERATIVE DIAGNOSES:  Skin tags x2 involving the left upper eyelid, one pigmented sessile skin lesion involving the left lateral canthal area.
POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSES:  Skin tags x2 involving the left upper eyelid, one pigmented sessile skin lesion involving the left lateral canthal area.
PROCEDURES PERFORMED: Excision of skin tags x2 involving the left upper eyelid and excision of a pigmented sessile lesion involving the left lateral canthal area.
ANESTHESIA:  Local infiltration with 1% lidocaine with epinephrine.
SPECIMENS:  Specimen x3.


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Mar 15, 2018)

Based on the defined procedure, "Excision of skin tags x2 involving the left upper eyelid and excision of a pigmented sessile lesion involving the left lateral canthal area" it would appear that both codes are appropriate as both skin tags and a lesion were removed.  

67840
11200-51


----------



## tdesher (Mar 19, 2018)

Thank you!


----------

